
A $50k Mac Pro Just Was Defeated by 6k Google Chrome Tabs - theBashShell
https://www.inc.com/jason-aten/a-50000-mac-pro-just-was-defeated-by-6000-google-chrome-tabs.html
======
rvz
Another time-wasting ad-heavy article, with a misleading clickbait title. I'll
save you a click.

Any powerful computer will succumb to a set number of Chrome tabs with a
finite amount of memory + swap space. This is more or less of a stress-test to
the reader and 1 TB of RAM is more than enough for 99% of PC/Mac users and
perhaps you might need to control yourself if you have such number of tabs
open anyway.

Move along now, Nothing interesting to see here.

